# Preseason: Magic vs Rockets



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Return of the Tmac. Looks like Orlando rolled out a new lineup tonight. Dooling, Francis, Hill, Howard, and Kasun. 

I didn't even realize they did back to backs in preseason ... especially the first two games.

Orlando out to an early lead.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

ZERO shot attempts for Howard... some things never change.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Is any one watching the game? I want to know why in the hell Howard hasn't got a shot yet?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> ZERO shot attempts for Howard... some things never change.


No kidding. Inside/outside game my arse. :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't think it is being televised anywhere ... I am watching the scores on Courtside Live on NBA.com


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Kasun, Kasun, Kasun. :uhoh: 3 fouls in 5 minutes.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey. What is wrong with Nelson? I see he isn't on the active roster tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hey. What is wrong with Nelson? I see he isn't on the active roster tonight.



Hmph, I hope he wasn't traded.  Probably just a mistake.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Tmac with 8 FTA at the half. If he is attacking like that all season, watch out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hey. What is wrong with Nelson? I see he isn't on the active roster tonight.



Wow ... he's not listed in the scoreboard for NBA.com, ESPN, or yahoo. I wonder what is up with that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'm hearing Jameer is out with the flu.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Here is audio league pass if anyone is interested. Free.

Link


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Howard still not getting many touches? Why aren't preseason games televised?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Is Howard still not getting many touches? Why aren't preseason games televised?



Not enough touches. NBA.com has him with 5 FGA and 9 pts in 15 mins. 

They should be on TV ... they should have started the free League Pass preview now instead of Nov 1.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good ol' Dikembe.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ hahah the better question is: where's mutumbo's left hand?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Game highlights:
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...dia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_pre016_orlhou.asx


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Come on, Francis... Stop hogging the ball, and feed D. Howard.


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Come on, Francis... Stop hogging the ball, and feed D. Howard.


Get used to it. It is not going to change.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Monk said:


> Get used to it. It is not going to change.



From what I read, the first game Francis did little or none of his usual holding of the ball and over-dribbling. I'm not sure about this last one. I honestly think Francis will try but eventually he'll end up going back to controlling the ball and over-dribbling as usual.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Come on, Francis... Stop hogging the ball, and feed D. Howard.


You just described Magic fans thoughts for all of last season.


----------

